
How to get out of academics after tenure? - wheres_the_exit
I teach math and statistics at a small college and have been trying to get out of academics for years. I have skills (statistics, machine learning&#x2F;data science, software development) that ought to be attractive to employers, but I think that my age (mid-40s) and time as an academic are immediate turn-offs when I submit resumes. I live in a rural area, at least an hour from a city of reasonable size, which probably complicates things as well. After literally hundreds of resume submissions for data science and software developer jobs, I have only had a few interviews and no job offers. Advice?
======
matt_the_bass
One idea is to start working with corporate partners while in academia. Then
once you’ve shown results, reach out to those contacts for job openings.
Places like UNH’s CCOMS are a great example of university/corporate
cooperation. But you don’t need to be that formal. Just work on some projects
with corporate partners and grow that network.

My thought is by mid 40s you should be a domain expert. Now all you need to do
is show that you can have success in metrics that are important to non-
academics.

